# driftwood



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

I have this like 4 foot long piece of driftwood that i found at the beach a couple of years ago, and i cut about 5 inches off of it, drilled some really round holes in it, and i have it soaking, but it doesnt seem to be going down any, is there something else i can do, i want to get it sinking so i can put it in the community tank for my shrimp to hide in, because they have a habit of going in my sharks cave and he gets angry


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Try weighing it down with some rocks or something underwater. Sometimes getting a piece of driftwood waterlogged enough so that it will sink on its own can take weeks.


----------



## Cashay (Oct 11, 2007)

Neo said:


> I have this like 4 foot long piece of driftwood that i found at the beach a couple of years ago, and i cut about 5 inches off of it, drilled some really round holes in it, and i have it soaking, but it doesnt seem to be going down any, is there something else i can do, i want to get it sinking so i can put it in the community tank for my shrimp to hide in, because they have a habit of going in my sharks cave and he gets angry


 How about some weights?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a small piece of slate and drill a small hole in the slate. Set the wood on the slate in the position you would like it to be in the tank. Drill a hole in the wood to match the hole in the slate and inset a stainless steel screw. When its in the tank, cover the slate with some of your substrate so you don't see the slate.


----------

